
CSS Icons, Customizable, Retina Ready and API - twapi
https://css.gg/
======
chrisma0
This looks great, especially as CSS is fairly easy to style. I'd like to use
it on my website. While it has a lot of brand icons (including the luxury
company Chanel?!), ones I consider important, like GitHub, are currently
missing. [https://css.gg/app?s=github](https://css.gg/app?s=github) (I've
opened an issue).

